# :: ECS Tuning :: C5 A6 Winter Preparation Essentials



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

When the weather turns for the worst, be prepared and protect your Audi. Unimpeded, road salt and moisture wreak all sorts of havoc. They corrode metal components, and send electrical current scurrying down conductive paths the factory never dreamed of.

Weather Protection Packages keep water, ice, dirt, and road salt out of your engine compartment and electrical wiring. Get traction when you need it most with ISSE Snow Chains.


*Are you ready?*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C5 A6 (2000-2004)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

